# Holzher sprint 1327 clasic axel follow error



## Robert Keyes (Feb 21, 2017)

I work in a shop and have been running this machine for about a year. Yesterday we had a brown out and now I'm receiving an error on my vertical height adjustment which is causing it to not move. Have tried all the standard fixes moving to the full up and down position manually. Checked all wiring and fuses if I turn the the computer controller of the height off and manually position it runs fine. Just wondering if any one might have other suggestions as to what I might do besides bring in a tech? Thank you for your time and I will attach pictures of the error code.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Hey Robert, sorry I'm not very much help, but here is a link to download the software to identify the problem as well as fix it.

Error 1327 - how to fix error

I would give it a chance to fix the problem before calling in a teckie!


----------



## Robert Keyes (Feb 21, 2017)

Thank you for your response but that's not the error I'm having but will definitely keep that info for later if I do encounter that.


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Sorry, I got that code from you title, what is the error code?


----------



## Robert Keyes (Feb 21, 2017)

The error code is in the picture I have solved it the servo box had loose Allen screws I will post photos of where the screws were located


----------



## Tonto1 (Nov 10, 2016)

Good job!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Robert.


----------



## Mark Williamson (Mar 30, 2017)

Hi I have a sprint 1327 and somehow have got the pressure beam stuck down at approx 5mm. The electricall height adjustment does not work and I keep getting an error code about the axel. I was wondering if there a way to manually raise the pressure beam.

Any help would be gratefully appreciated. 

Thanks
Mark




QUOTE=Robert Keyes;1473665]I work in a shop and have been running this machine for about a year. Yesterday we had a brown out and now I'm receiving an error on my vertical height adjustment which is causing it to not move. Have tried all the standard fixes moving to the full up and down position manually. Checked all wiring and fuses if I turn the the computer controller of the height off and manually position it runs fine. Just wondering if any one might have other suggestions as to what I might do besides bring in a tech? Thank you for your time and I will attach pictures of the error code.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Robert Keyes (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi Mark 
There is a way to manually adjust the pressure beam on the top of the machine are several holes that you can fit an Allen wrench into I believe it is a 4mm i will post with photos and the exact size tomorrow but one is right near the control panel and of the machine normally just a few turns the hitting the reset will re trigger the auto moment


----------



## Robert Keyes (Feb 21, 2017)

Here is a photo of the location closest to the control panel and it is a 9mm Allen I apologize


----------



## AlexLo (Sep 4, 2017)

*Sprint 1317*

Hi,
I currently having a few issues with my sprint 1317. At first Error 1961-1(A3)-Axle Following Error was shown. After checking all wiring, resenting all motor portection switches on this unit(1961) 2 different erros we shown on the display:

1961-1-(A3) -Axle Actual < min
1961-1-(A3) -Axle Actual <Pot. Min

Any help on this?

Thanks,

Alex Lopez


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

In all of the CNC or similar servo controlled machines that I've worked on, troubles like this are almost always traced to loose or broken couplings, lack of adequate lubrication of the slides, etc. It takes a careful close inspection of each coupling, gear assembly, etc. to find the problem. Tighten every set screw and add lubricant to the slides. 

Charley


----------



## Joaquin bravo (Mar 17, 2021)

Robert Keyes said:


> I work in a shop and have been running this machine for about a year. Yesterday we had a brown out and now I'm receiving an error on my vertical height adjustment which is causing it to not move. Have tried all the standard fixes moving to the full up and down position manually. Checked all wiring and fuses if I turn the the computer controller of the height off and manually position it runs fine. Just wondering if any one might have other suggestions as to what I might do besides bring in a tech? Thank you for your time and I will attach pictures of the error code.


I have the same problem on the same machine


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Take the photo with your flash turned off - can't see the entire screen.

David


----------



## Joaquin bravo (Mar 17, 2021)

1826 4 (a7) axel fallowin error
I am out the shp now, thank you for write back,,
Is the same proble. Robert post the photo


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Joaquin bravo


----------

